# Jackson is going meet sheep!



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

On the 6th  I'm super excited and I hope he is confident with them. For those of you who do herding that started as puppies what should I expect? He is just going in for 5 minutes so that they are familiar to him later and so he isn't afraid of them when the time comes to actually start herding classes.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would love to know how he did with the sheep.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Any pictures to share?  I wish I had a working dog!


----------

